# Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 08/10



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Juli 2010)

Auch in diesem Monat gibt es natürlich wieder die obligatorischen Blicke ins Heft der kommenden Ausgaben der Advanced Photoshop sowie der Photoshop Creative.

*Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 08/10*




*Features/ Interviews*

Porträt: Mike Campau
Painting Spezial: Painting mit CS5 Spezial
Photoshop für Fotografen
Ratgeber: Photoshop in der Architektur
Geheimtipps der Photoshop-Pioniere: Pavel Kaplun

*Workshops*

Masterclass: Technische Illustration
Masterclass: Von der Pike auf malen mit CS5
Schritt-für Schritt: Aus einem Foto wird ein Gemälde mit CS5
Schritt-für-Schritt: Beauty-Retusche mit Color Efex Pro
Schritt-für-Schritt: Pixel Porträt
Schritt-für-Schritt: Poster-Design

*Heft-CD *

Projekt-Dateien zum Nachbau der Workshops 
Stockfotos, Vektorgrafiken und Strukturen
Auszug aus dem Video-Workshop Photoshop CS5 für Fortgeschrittene



*Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 08/10*
ab 28. Juli 2010 erhältlich




*Interviews/ Technik-Tipps*

Interview mit Illustratorin Jemma Robinson
Leserprofil Oxana Zuboff
Ratgeber: 30 x digital gemalt
Technik-Tipp: Weichzeichner-Werkzeug
Technik des Monats: Digitale Briefmarke
Technik-Tipp: Schärfen mit dem Hochpass-Filter
Checkpoint: Software
Silver Efex Pro 4.0 von Nik Software
Checkpoint: Software
Perfectly Clear von Athentech Imaging
Checkpoint: Design Sneakskin von Sneakart
Checkpoint: Buch Auf der Suche nach dem Motiv – Ihre Visionen in Bildern von David du Chemin (Addison-Wesley)

*Tutorials*

Japanischer Blütenzauber
Farbfotos auffrischen
Unter dem Meer
Nachtaufnahmen, die begeistern
Auf hoher See
Special: Schönere Urlaubsfotos
Achtziger-Porträt
Gestalten Sie Ihre eigene Postkarte
Fotos entrümpeln mit dem
Kopierstempel
Blumenwiese
Spielzeugstadt

*Heft-CD *

Projektdateien für  das Nachvollziehen der Tutorials
Stockfotos von ccvision 
15-Tage-Testversion von Silver Efex Pro 4.
73 Vektoren mit Pflanzenmotiven von Vector Lady 
über 380 Pinselspitzen

Viel Spaß mit den Ausgaben! 

Disclosure: tutorials.de und der Sonic Media Verlag haben eine Partnerschaft, bei der wir vorab über die Inhalte der kommenden Ausgaben berichten und im Gegenzug dafür Ausgaben und Abonnements verschenken.


----------



## ManfredMuster (22. Juli 2010)

Yeaa, noch mehr Werbung!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Juli 2010)

...von der auch du profitieren kannst. 
Außerdem seh ich im eingeloggten Zustand hier keinerlei andere Werbung...


----------



## ManfredMuster (22. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, doch beim Thema Forenwerbung gehen bei mir irgendwie immer alle Alarmglocken an, ich habe
da schon so manches Forum erlebt das dadurch einfach unlesbar wurde.

Eigentlich ja wirklich gar nicht so eine schlechte Sache nur wäre für eine wirklich nützlichere Information
für meinen Geschmack noch etwas mehr Informationen von Nöten. Ist es vielleicht möglich bei der
Neuvorstellung der Ausgaben eine kleine Leseprobe eines Artikels hier online zu stellen dann könnte
jemand der vorher noch nie so eine Ausgabe bezogen hat sich vielleicht einen besseren Einblick der
im Magazin vermittelten Inhalte machen

Das wäre dann schon was feines.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Juli 2010)

Dafür gibt es die entsprechenden Webseiten der Magazine, die sogar 
benutzerfreundlich im Ausgangsposting schon mit verlinkt wurden...


----------



## ManfredMuster (22. Juli 2010)

Für die Verlinkung bin ich *äh* auch dankbar aber leider gibt es auf deren Webseite nicht die 
Möglichkeit sich einen etwas detaillierteren Überblick über die im Magazin dargebotenen Artikel
zu verschaffen. Nur bei http://www.photoshop-creative.de kann man auf den Vorschaubildchen in etwa
erahnen was einen dort erwartet aber vom redaktionellen Wert der Artikel kann man sich 
dort leider auch keinen Eindruck verschaffen.

Nur ein Abo kann ich abschliessen - und ein Abo ist immer ein Packt mit dem Teufel;
dabei kann man natürlich auch Glück haben 

Finde es schade das die es dem Kunden so schwer machen dort sein Geld los zu werden...

mfg Manni


----------



## smileyml (22. Juli 2010)

Oder man geht mal einfach in ein Geschäft und schaut sich ein soclhes Exemplar einfach mal an.

Darüberhinaus ist es in keinster Weise eine Werbung, die andere Foren benutzen, da du nur durch den Klick auf den Thread zu selbigem gelangst und nicht ständig im Header, mit Popups oder zwischen Beiträgen damit belästigst wirst.


----------



## ManfredMuster (22. Juli 2010)

@smileyml, *seufzt* selbstverständlich ist es Werbung, zwar keine push Werbung (nervige ins Auge springende,
blinkende, Pop-Ups) sondern Pull Werbung, es bleibt aber Werbung auch wenn Du mit "Superlativen" um Dich wirfst.

Aber das tut ja jetzt eigentlich gar nichts mehr zur Sache. 

Die Möglichkeit sich online einen detaillierteren Eindruck zu verschaffen ist meine Meinung nach einfach ein
großer Vorteil und auch eine komfortablere Art und Weise sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen.

Ich werde nun wohl tatsächlich mal ein Geschäft suchen wo ich diese Zeitschriften mir anschauen kann.
Ich hoffe der Aufwand lohnt sich.

mfg Manni


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Juli 2010)

ManfredMuster hat gesagt.:


> Für die Verlinkung bin ich *äh* auch dankbar aber leider gibt es auf deren Webseite nicht die
> Möglichkeit sich einen etwas detaillierteren Überblick über die im Magazin dargebotenen Artikel
> zu verschaffen. Nur bei http://www.photoshop-creative.de kann man auf den Vorschaubildchen in etwa
> erahnen was einen dort erwartet aber vom redaktionellen Wert der Artikel kann man sich
> dort leider auch keinen Eindruck verschaffen.


Ich weiß nicht, was dein Problem ist: Auf http://www.advanced-photoshop.de/ausgabe-35.htm 
kann ich genauso gut einen Blick ins Heft werfen und ausgewählte Artikel durchstöbern. Was erwartest du?

Nichtsdestrotz: Viel Erfolg beim Aufsuchen des Zeitungshändlers deines Vertrauens.


----------



## FrankBooth (22. Juli 2010)

Was soll eigentlich diese Diskussion Muster?
Man hat die Möglichkeit hier die Überschriften des Heftes zu sehen und ende.
Wenn es jemanden interessiert, ab in den Laden und ansehen/kaufen.
Ich find es gut, dass sich jemand die Mühe macht das hier einzustellen.
Dann kann man schon vorher abschätzen, ob es einen interessiert oder nicht.
Ist bestimmt nicht als Werbung gemeint. Markus Kolletzky wird wohl kein Geld dafür bekommen.
Ich fänd es gut, wenn jemand das für die IX machen würde. Mir würde es helfen.

Grüße!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Juli 2010)

Nur zur Vervollständigung:



FrankBooth hat gesagt.:


> Ist bestimmt nicht als Werbung gemeint. Markus Kolletzky wird wohl kein Geld dafür bekommen.


Geld bekomme ich oder tutorials.de dafür keines! Jedoch sponsort uns der Verlag der beiden Magazine 
für Gewinnspiele u.ä. Ausgaben und Mini-Abos. Und wir berichten als Gegenleistung eben von aktuellen
Erscheinungen. In diesem Sinne ist das schon Werbung, nur mit Win Win Win für drei Seiten: uns als
tutorials.de für das Sponsoring, den User als Sachpreisgewinn und den Verlag für Aufmerksamkeit. 

(siehe auch den Disclosure im ersten Beitrag)


----------



## FrankBooth (22. Juli 2010)

Gut dann ist es eben keine nervige Werbung.
Aber die Diskussion...


----------

